# High Country Archery Speed Pro X10



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

You can also check out the new 2010 Iron Mace @

www.highcountryarchery.com

Cams: Trinary II Cam - Archery's Most Efficient Cam Sysem! 
Limbs: Barnsdale 6 Layer Laminated Limbs 
Riser: Forged, Machined Aluminum Riser 
Pocket: Pivoting Talon Limb Pockets 
Rollerguard: Dual String Stoppers with optional rollerguard - no stopper 
Grip: Handgrip with thumb groove and no pressure points 
ATA: 33 inches 
Brace Height: 7 inches 
Mass Weight: 3.5 lbs. 
Let-Off: 80 percent 
IBO: 340 - 350 fps IBO 
Peak Weight: 50 - 60 - 70 -80 lbs. 
Draw Length: Large Trinary II Cam - 27-30 inches Mini Trinary II Cam - 25-27 inches 
Camo: Black limbs & riser, Realtree® Hardwoods Green HDR™ riser with black or camo limbs


----------



## GyrPer1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Anybody managed to shoot one of the 2010 Speed Pro X10's yet? Curious as to how they measure up.

And, where the heck can I find one in a left hand model?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

have not shot it...but sure does look good.


----------



## kamora187 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Wondering??*

Hey Everyone,
What changed from last years model? It sounded like there were going to be some changes for 2010 but I dont see a difference. Maybe limb pockets? Looks to be the same cams that I have on my 08 Speed Force and the 09 Speed Pro. I love my Speed Force, (the best bow that I have ever owned) but would be willing to get a second HCA for target\3D but it would have to be more of a change from what I already have. HCA is my first choice since I am so happy with my Speed Force, so hopefully after the new group at HCA hits the ground running we will see some more sweet shooters rolling out.
Thanks,


----------

